# Looking Air Duct Cleaner In CA ?



## Roxowell (Oct 10, 2013)

I am looking Air duct cleaning company in CA . who can provide me best air duct cleaning Service by using powerful vacuum equipment with guarantee.


Thanks in Advance
Roxowell


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Sears have a duct cleaning service


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL! Roxowell thinks he's smart? 
I became suspicious because no sensible person will ask for 'an air duct cleaner' without specification of where you live + no other member mentions the street address in the profile + it is a rather strange posting for someone who's new on this forum.

This is an not so smartly hidden advertisement: Roxowel writes his address in his profile (213 Rue Ernest, Dollard-des-ormeaux, QC). If you google that address, it seems that there is an air duct cleaning company located on the same address: Breathe Well - 213, rue Ernest, Dollard-des-Ormeaux, QC H9A 3G7 - Air Duct Cleaning-Dryer Vent Cleaning-A/C Coil Cleaning-Disinfection (see Yellow Pages).


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Considering he's in the Anglophone West Island (I used to live in DDO), his English is woeful


----------

